# Solved: titan quest problem (crash's)



## Randomhero204 (Feb 26, 2007)

okay so i've been lookin for a new game and i finally found it its a nice game called titan quest...i only have 1 problem IT KEEPS CRASHING =/ heres the problem (i know alot of people have been having this issues on other forums) i get to play everything is on medium nice decent resolution and after any where between 3mins-30mins the game will freeze and the sound will loop for about 3 seconds than my computer reboots it self...
no its not my power supply because i've tried it with both my video cards (radeon x1300 and radeon x300/x550 series) and i get the same thing i've also got the latest drivers for my video card and i have tried a lower resolution and lower settings still get the problem now i dont know what the hell is going on...it doesnt make any sense i can run vanguard with no issues but i cant run this? vanguard takes like 100000 times more power to run i dont understand this at all i really really want to play but its not fun when every 3-30mins your computer restarts.

any help would be appreciated by me and im sure many others 
Thanks, Randomhero

p.s i meet if not exceed the recommended requirements

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/18/2007, 23:03:09
Machine name: YOUR-O3Q7XTM3HM
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.061219-0316)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway 
System Model: 700GR 
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 353MB used, 2109MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in system information (stage 4)

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: VisionTek Radeon X1300 XGE
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: Radeon X1300 Series (0x7146)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7146&SUBSYS_19961545&REV_00
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6660 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/16/2006 20:50:46, 263168 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/16/2006 20:50:28, 1918464 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3206-11CF-F16C-9C39A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7146
SubSys ID: 0x19961545
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio rear output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_08600000&REV_0900
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/6/2004 20:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Front Pink Jack
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/6/2004 20:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Realtek HD Front Green Jack
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/6/2004 20:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Realtek HD Audio rear input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/6/2004 20:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x265A
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 01:08:42, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/31/2003 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 02:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:32, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Upper Filters: L8042mou, LMouKE
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 02:14:36, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 04:01:07, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 00:58:32, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Passed, Half Duplex: Passed, Mic: Passed
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: PCI SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s


----------



## Randomhero204 (Feb 26, 2007)

for anyone that cares i solved my problem it was my sound card makeing the game crash alot of people with realtek sound cards are having issues i solved my mine by going into control panel > Sound and Audio Devices > audio tab > Sound Playback > Advanced and i turned down Hardware Accelleration to none this is under the performance tab not speakers


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

thats cool you solved your problem ... I had some bad crashes playing it but the game is fun enough to put up with the bugs


----------

